# Need help regarding final year project



## IronCruz (Jul 27, 2012)

i am in final year computer engg. and i have upcoming final year project to make and i have no idea what i can make it on. Please help me with some of your ideas and the project you did work on. Please give me a idea like what sort of projects can be done.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

A MS rep came to our college and showed a sample project which was to control a wheer chair from mind signals (just by thinking, done by students of a HYD college). I was like wtf


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 27, 2012)

There is no dearth of brainwave(EEG) sensors from the likes of emotive and NeuroSky. The only thing you require is a strong financial backing, or you can try the open source alternatives.

If you want to create your own EEG project I suggest you look into these and create something better than a simple-yet-helpful-yet-impractical forward-left-right-back wheelchair. (Wish I had one of these. )


----------



## Parthiban (Jul 28, 2012)

hey frnd,

if you post language you are familiar with, getting some project title suggestion will be easier...


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 28, 2012)

C,c++,java. But i want to do project using Java only!


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 8, 2012)

How tech Savvy are you with java? I did a  re-implementation of RFC1321 in my final year project, i.e. the MD5 encryption algo in java (from C) and then another implementation to optimize it's performance (leaving security out). It was pure fun to say the least.
If you are comfortable with low level programs, you may attempt something similar with some other low level algo.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

No offense.. but its sad for me to see the students cannot think or be creative about projects..  one got 3+ years studying different subjects on which they will build their career but still cannot decide what project to work on for the last 12 months of their education. A true engineer is the one who can build projects with his own creativity.. I have been mentoring students from past 7-8 years, the mentality of students hasn't changed a lot  except for a few exceptions..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 9, 2012)

RCuber said:


> No offense.. but its sad for me to see the students cannot think or be creative about projects..  one got 3+ years studying different subjects on which they will build their career but still cannot decide what project to work on for the last 12 months of their education. A true engineer is the one who can build projects with his own creativity.. I have been mentoring students from past 7-8 years, the mentality of students hasn't changed a lot  except for a few exceptions..


I think majority of teachers fall into the same group too. I have met hardly 3-4 quality teachers who were real gurus in their subject, most others just follow the same old books,notes and suggestions year after year.


----------



## Renny (Aug 10, 2012)

Do CS people have Signal processing?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 10, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Do CS people have Signal processing?


I am from IT, in my syllabi i had DSP.

In my final year project i created a working model of a Automated Car Parking System(somewhat similar to the one shown in the feature film 'I Robot') using VBScript(for low level hardware access from program), J2EE for (card swaping system for the touch screen), Infrared based cencors( for sencing cars), hi-tourque motors (for controlling the levers & pullies) ,other circuits(hand made)  and a PC (AMD Athlon single core) running one thread.


Difficult part was building building heat sinks for MOSFETS & some ICs 
Most difficult part was transfarring all the circuits from breadboards to veroboards

One thing to mention if you want to build this type of Project including electronic components you need to be good at soldering.


----------



## surinarayan (Dec 24, 2012)

Teachers have to guide students to select a project ,now a days they are asking to buy projects from centers


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2012)

Visit Microsoft Research website, you can get some pretty cool ideas.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

surinarayan said:


> Teachers have to guide students to select a project ,now a days they are asking to buy projects from centers



sold quite a few myself 

from electronic embeded to J2EE based


----------

